# Duck Banding Photos



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks again to the Minot Delta Waterfowl guys and J. Clark for allowing me the chance to tag along on the banding project.

Here are some pics of the event below - also see the story on the duck banding here: Duck Band's Beginning

Lots of kids there, including one of Leo's daughters (below)









Netting them is a lot cheaper then using decoys. 









Score!









Very Cool









No bands on this coot









cgreeny









Leo teasing his daughter









Get me out of here!









Fred Greenslade taking photos for Delta Waterfowl









dblkluk









dblkluk can walk on water too...









See you in a couple weeks









Just shove it in your pocket, nobody will notice









Be aware of set nets









A look outside "the box" at the banding site.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Great write up there Chris and some awesome photos. Good to see so many people involved including kids and parents. Hopefully we can see some of this bling show up later this fall.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Cool pictures. 225 ducks seems like a lot for one shot, looked like fun.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Great shots Chris. I might have a few to contribute very soon also.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Awesome Shots Chris!

It is always really cool seeing the kids get involved....

Leo you have any pics? Were you there too?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Fantastic pictures. Porkchop - you better quit teasing that cute little girl.

Thanks to all who helped the birds. Great pics.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Way to man handle those drakes dblklk!! :wink:

How many times was the word dibbs used??


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

Very neat pics.....Have always wanted to be involved in a banding project. Hope some of those birds find there way down the miss. flyway!!!! just wondering how much were the money bands for. Bands or no bands, hope this season is a good one to all!!!!!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I think that was the same site i took my kids to last year. Was it fairly close to the headquarters?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey Hustad! Maybe next year you'll handle some ducks and actually get some poop on you.. :lol:



fishhook said:


> I think that was the same site i took my kids to last year. Was it fairly close to the headquarters?


Yep thats it. 
Of the 5 or so times I've banded this was the first time I had been on this site.



> Way to man handle those drakes dblklk!!


Its hard to hold a live duck and dig the can of orange spray paint out of your pocket at the same time.. 

Seriously though,
A big thank you to the fellow commitee members as well as Gary and the staff at the refuge for allowing us to help once again.

This is one of the most anticipated projects of the year for our chapter.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Gary Erickson is a class act isn't he, he has always done alot for the kids in the Upham area. You should see him wrestle turtles for the turtles races held in Upham, yep Gary is a good guy!! Was Todd Grant there, he is also very sharp and loves nature with his whole life. Thanks guys.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

buckseye said:


> Gary Erickson is a class act isn't he, he has always done alot for the kids in the Upham area. You should see him wrestle turtles for the turtles races held in Upham, yep Gary is a good guy!!


 :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

buckseye said:


> Gary Erickson is a class act isn't he, he has always done alot for the kids in the Upham area. You should see him wrestle turtles for the turtles races held in Upham, yep Gary is a good guy!! Was Todd Grant there, he is also very sharp and loves nature with his whole life. Thanks guys.


Yep, Todd was there.

I couldn't agree with you more Buckseye.

Anyone who enjoys the outdoors should be thankful to have guys like them "taking care of things" for us. :beer:


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Looks like you guys had an awesome time! Good to see kids being envolved, im sure they will remember that for a long time! Also, good work Minot chapter with spending your money on a project that had a positive direct effect on waterfowl hunting!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Gooseman678 said:


> Looks like you guys had an awesome time! Good to see kids being envolved, im sure they will remember that for a long time! Also, good work Minot chapter with spending your money on a project that had a positive direct effect on waterfowl hunting!


Best part about it..Doesn't cost us anything but our time.. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I've known Gary for a number of years.....when my kids were in school up there.I couldn't agree more.....a real nice guy.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Did they band coots too? I heard there is a lot more of those out there then people realize. This is the first summer I haven't help band ducks in the last couple years. Man it is a good time!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Only one coot in the net I think, and no he wasnt banded.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Chris or Myre, do you know how they get the ducks into the area of the guns? Bait them? Ive always wanted to do this


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Actually Gary and Todd are both professional "Duck Whisperers".. :lol:

Big line of barley :wink:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Do the nets shoot the long way over the bait or is it set up parallel with the bait?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

About 50'-75' parallel and it shoots about 25' out


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Those pics are bad a$$ :beer: :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

yes very cool pics


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> Hey Hustad! Maybe next year you'll handle some ducks and actually get some poop on you.. :lol:


hehehe....dont' worry buddy, I put down the camera and handled my share of ducks. Whenever I was in line everyone wanted me to take pictures of this and that... Good thing there was so many people at the event to help out.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

looks like a blast guys, nice work.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

dblkluk said:


> About 50'-75' parallel and it shoots about 25' out


Pretty BA DBL


----------



## NEHONKERZ (Jan 17, 2005)

Great story! Banded ducks are a true trophy in my book. I wish we could do something like that here in NE with ducks. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

:homer: Wow....looks like fun guys! Great Pic's by the way!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sapper they used that Duck and Goose scent to bait them in.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

It sounds like it was an awesome time. I've always wanted to make it over to J.Clark for that, maybe one of these years. Awesome pics! :beer:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice pictures!! that would be a great experience, ive always wanted a duck to poop on me, j/k.. I like the pics. where the guys are realeaseing the birds, pretty cool!! :beer:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Awesome pics! Thats alot of metal!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Great pictures Chris. Looks like an awesome day. The pic of PC and his daughter is priceless! Way to go guys.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I agree, great pictures Chris and great project for the Minot Chapter! Well done!! :thumb:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Video of the event on DeltaWaterfowl.org

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Pretty cool, Gary hammin it up abit. I bet I know where you guys that helped will be hunting.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Catch and release duck hunting. My kind of sport. Knock down a nice drake, pick him up and stroke him a bit, then let him go.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

buckseye said:


> Pretty cool, Gary hammin it up abit. I bet I know where you guys that helped will be hunting.


We hunted there for opener a couple years ago....shot a ton of drakes....still no bands.

Just don't have the mojo. 8)


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

great pics Chris. It was a really good time. And half the time you donyt notice when the ducks take a dump down the side of your jacket.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Those are some sweet pics. I hope maybe a couple of those critters come to check out my spread one day!!


----------

